# Needing a 250-500 gallon offset built on trailer. Any idea!?



## Kevin Haynes (Oct 24, 2019)

I've got in touch with Moberg/Mill scale/big phils/fat stack smokers/ el cucaracha, and primitive pits about having a 250 or 500 gallon smoker built on a trailer. Everyone has such a long lead time because of the BBQ gold rush going on here in Texas. I am jumping in while it's booming and I need a 250 or 500 quick! Any suggestions or anyone want to start building one for me? Raw, top and bottom racks, 3 tel-trus, insulated firebox, storage space for wood/cooler on trailer. Single axel preferred but with a 500 dual-axel is probably needed. Let me know thanks! I am in North Texas. South of Denton and North of Dallas. Thanks!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 24, 2019)

Have you checked Craigslist for a used one? Needle in a haystack I am sure in your area but figured I would throw it out there


----------



## Kevin Haynes (Oct 24, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Have you checked Craigslist for a used one? Needle in a haystack I am sure in your area but figured I would throw it out there


Oh yeah. Searched Craigslist and I have only found rusted out smokers on trailers with 2 different sized tires haha. I would like to have one built


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 24, 2019)

If you don't mind traveling to pick one up there are a bunch of pit builders in Georgia that make quality smokers. Might not be what you are looking to do though. I am sure someone from Texas will chime in shortly!


----------



## Kevin Haynes (Oct 24, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> If you don't mind traveling to pick one up there are a bunch of pit builders in Georgia that make quality smokers. Might not be what you are looking to do though. I am sure someone from Texas will chime in shortly!


Yeah I have spoken with primitive pits out there in Georgia. What other names you got? I can look them up


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 24, 2019)

Man I see smokers that will fit your needs on Facebook groups OFTEN. Smokers and grills Buying and Selling, BBQ Classifieds and Used Smokers Find Buy Sell Trade are three to check if you don’t already. I think this builder in Texas is quoting 2 week lead times now www.fmdoutdoors.com/basic-smoker.html


----------



## desertlites (Oct 24, 2019)

try contacting member solaryellow with a PM. last I heard his Beast was for sale. think it's 500 gal.And not to far from you, NC


----------



## phathead69 (Oct 24, 2019)

Don't know if the meet your specs but quick search brought these up


----------



## Kevin Haynes (Oct 24, 2019)

phathead69 said:


> Don't know if the meet your specs but quick search brought these up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'm already set on one being built new for me. I still have a couple folks I need to call and get lead times. I hope to have one no later than March 2020


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 25, 2019)

Try Lang they may have one in stock quite a few of us around here own one. Also try Bubba Grills their website says they can build you one in 20 days or less a friend has owned one for several years and likes it.

https://www.langbbqsmokers.com/

http://bubbagrills.net/


----------



## Kevin Haynes (Oct 25, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> Try Lang they may have one in stock quite a few of us around here own one. Also try Bubba Grills their website says they can build you one in 20 days or less a friend has owned one for several years and likes it.
> 
> https://www.langbbqsmokers.com/
> 
> http://bubbagrills.net/


Perfect thank you!


----------



## Sparky9 (Nov 3, 2019)

You could also contact the fellas out of 
Onalaska.  I don’t remember their company name, but they always have pits on Craigslist for sale and they look decent. 

https://houston.craigslist.org/for/d/onalaska-bbq-smoker-30x-60w-24x2432vs/6997239952.html


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 3, 2019)

Lyfetyme Smokers in Uvalde Tx has trailer pits. Good Ones.


----------

